# What is your opinion on Starfire Clear Glass at AI?



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

Just wondering what people thought of the Starfire tanks.

I'm wondering about spending 900$ on a complete Fluval series kit (Studio or Venizia). Or try and get a Aqua Inspiration setup for the same price (tank, stand, lights, fliter)

*Is it strong? Durable. Has anyone used them.
*Is the blue tint annoying to the sight? 
*Is it worth it?

Thanks,

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=CB904545


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you take normal glass compared to Starfire glass, you can see the difference in clarity quite easily. This is especially noticeable for larger aquariums (which require thicker glass).

Even on smaller aquariums (i.e. 2.5 gallon nano versus ADA Mini-S), the difference is noticeable.

The glass is as strong as any other glass, so you will be fine.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't notice any difference in my 10' starfire tank vs all the regular glass tanks I have. I dont think I would go for that expense again.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're going for a brightly lit clear water setup, then starfire is worth it. I have 1/2" starfire on my 100g, and I can definitely tell the difference in clarity vs my folk's 75g which has 1/2" regular glass.

On thing is that the starfire glass stratches and scuffs easily. Very easily


----------



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

"Scratch easily"....thanks that is good to know.

This would be my first tank. I can just see the look of my girlfriend face when I scratch the glass wall trying to place a few rocks in the bottom


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

CanadaPleco said:


> I don't notice any difference in my 10' starfire tank vs all the regular glass tanks I have. I dont think I would go for that expense again.


Try taking some pictures, the difference is HUGE!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Starfire glass does scratch a bit easier from what I've heard


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah yes, any low iron glass will scratch just a tad easier. Be careful not to use those algae magnets!


----------

